# Orchid care book recommendations?



## Zeph (May 29, 2012)

I have two orchids, one from a local grocery store and one from a greenhouse that specializes in orchids.  I've had them both less than a year and they haven't bloomed since they were purchased.

I've scoured the Internet, but still have so many questions!  Each source seems to give very different advice.  I'd love a couple good books that would help me care for my orchids so that they'll bloom indoors. Currently, they're in a warm room on top of a fish tank, I water once weekly and fertilize bi-weekly, so they're alive but I'm not sure when to replant/mist/etc, much less identify them.

Any suggestions?


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 29, 2012)

Just a guess here but typically those sold in grocery stores are "moth" orchids or genus Phalaenopsis...big, showy flowers & such.  Occasionally, Oncidiums show up but not all that often.  Check this page out for a cursory glance to see if you can identify the genus by leaf structure.  Post pics if you can...my wife and I are amateurs but can usually get the genus unless it's something really oddball.  Depending on what you have it may not flower annually.  I have an unidentified Epidendrum that flowered for the first time this year and I've had it for four!  Requirements can be very different between genera.


----------



## The Snark (May 31, 2012)

I'm surrounded by orchid growers here. If you have some specific questions I could go hunt out the info.

What little I know. Love humidity and being kept moist. Can take up to 15 years from seed for the first bloom, depending on species. Most hybrid orchids require various fertilizers to thrive and have a large bloom. Most bloom once a year for anywhere from a week to 2 months.

We were given a seedling 6 years ago. It is now almost 4 inches tall and we have hopes it will bloom before the next ice age.

Oh yes. Almost all orchids have a native temperature range. In order for them to bloom they have to remain within that temperature range for at least 6 months (or more. Some need several years of clement temperature). Above the range they only grow roots, below and they remain dormant. This is because orchids rely on very specific insects to pollinate them, some of which may show up only after several years when humidity, temperature, and rainfall are conducive.


----------



## Zeph (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, now I hope to identify them.  I remember that the smaller orchid is a Phalaenopsis, it was marketed as a "teacup" or some similar cutesy name because it has small white blooms.

The larger one has gorgeous red blooms!  Here are photos, I would appreciate it if anyone could help me identify this big guy.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 1, 2012)

The big guy looks like an Oncidium(although there are a genus or two that look similar at the base).  Which one I'm not sure but check out some of the orchid suppliers websites.  It could be a hybrid.  For both of those I generally soak the roots/substrate weekly and let it drain off and keep them near a window where they get good but not direct lighting.  When they start to bud add a 1/4 dose of fertilizer(they don't need much).  After the flowers start to die clip the flower spike about halfway down and above a node with sterilized clippers.  This will enable new growth.  They look great!


----------

